# My first fatties.



## fired up (Feb 22, 2009)

Finally got around to making some fatties. One is just a Jimmy Dean sausage chub with some rub. Second is the Blueberry pancake fatty with bob evans maple sausage and wrapped with bacon.

Ready for the smoker.



Fatty 1



Fatty 2



and on the plate



Both of them were really good. Will definitely do them again.

Thanks for checking out my fatties.


----------



## irishteabear (Feb 22, 2009)

Nice job, Brad.  Welcome to the Fatty Fan Club!


----------



## dave958 (Feb 22, 2009)

Did a good job on that one


----------



## DanMcG (Feb 22, 2009)

nice job . Now I'm hungry


----------



## morkdach (Feb 22, 2009)

wow the blueberry plated qview got my hunger up thanks points to you


----------



## bigbaldbbq (Feb 22, 2009)

I have got to try the blueberry one!!!


----------



## cruizer (Feb 22, 2009)

Rock On! Looks great. I'd have to work out for a week to burn off that fatty.


----------



## fired up (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks guys, if you havent tried a pancake fatty you really should. Thanks to the person who thought of this!


----------



## smokin' dick (Feb 23, 2009)

Your welcome!


----------



## fired up (Feb 23, 2009)

Yes, thank you very much Smoking Dick. We loved it.


----------



## richoso1 (Feb 23, 2009)

Congrats on somke great looking slices of FATTY. Now you can really push the envelope, just use your imagination.


----------



## big game cook (Mar 5, 2009)

great looking pics. had one just a couple weeks ago. with squirrell strogonoff in it. i love fatties. the recipies are limitless. welcome to the fattie club.


----------



## smokin' dick (Mar 5, 2009)

squirrell strogonoff 

Say What??


----------



## seenred (Mar 5, 2009)

Man, those look good!  I never get my fatties to taste as good as those done by a friend of mine.  He won't give up his secret, and it kills me.  I need details:  how hot? how long? what kind of rub and wood?  Thanks for postin' the pics, I'm hungry now.


----------



## got14u (Mar 6, 2009)

nice fatties !!!!!!


----------

